# Quick question on my system



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Here' what I have 9.1 system

Fronts - Paradigm Monitor 7's V.6
Center - Paradigm cc290 V.5
Surrounds - Paradigm Micro V.6
Surround Backs - Paradigm Micro V.6
Front Heights - Paradigm Atoms V.5

Would you change and have the atoms as surrounds and the micros at front heights?

Or would you keep it the same? 

Right now the surrounds match the surround backs... and the front heights match the center.

But I'm assuming the Atom is a better speaker and in order of importance Surrounds are more important than surround backs and front heights...especially since often the surround backs and front heights have little content. 

Anyway, wondering what the best thing to do is. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like you have them set up the best way. Assuming your mean Surrounds when you say rears & Rears when you say rear centers. Unless they are all on the back wall.


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Tonto... I edited it with the correct terminology now I think. 

Anyone else want to confirm that this is the best way to set it up?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree you have them set up right but you know this hobby is about what sounds good to you. If it is not too much of a pain to do play your reference surround sound movie that has lots of surround info and try switching the surrounds. Then you will know for sure what sounds best to you. Just a thought. I didn't have to worry about that because my 4 surrounds are all the same.:T


----------

